# $35,000 dollar Kamfa



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This Golden Flowerhorn is for sale for $35,000 dollars right now and was a recent grand champion winner, this guy has all the best of the best cichlid attributes in one fish with a hidden heart design on his flanks.Kamfa


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

WOW! Talk about a dream fish

Notice how the tail fits together perfectly, something you want see on a pure breed, and the markings borrowed from texas caprintes... Its still only a juvinille and has not come into adult colors yet.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats one nice flowerhorn but a mad price for one fish.
dixon


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Have you guys seen the heart yet... its above the middle flower and below the dorsal fin... its perfect shape, you will know it when you seee it but it took me awhile... thats why this fish is so expensive. He is for sale on arofanatics if anybody has 35gs lol.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I dont like FHs, but thats a lovely fish. I'm not gonna spend the next 10 minutes staring at its ass to find the "heart" tho


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah thats a nice fish, but $35,000 DOLLARS! Wow, for that he'd better jump out of the tank and cook me breakfast!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ive seen better FHs.. And cheaper too


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I wonder what the insurance cost would be to ship a $35,000 fish...

truely nice fins, but I cannot see how anyone would even consider paying that for a fish


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Ummmm.....let me put in a few Cariba as tankmates


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow beautiful fish..but i rather buy a car


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Holy funk !! Can you get life insurance on a fish ? I would want it on that thing.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wow beautiful fish..but i rather buy a car


 lol...me too

nice fish though


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

thePACK said:


> wow beautiful fish..but i rather buy a car


 that's enough for a acr and a down payment on a house


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

man nice fish but waaaay too much cash.
man if i had that money i would buy myself another biiig aquarium with equipment and get some more P's or maybe a stingray or 2


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

were the hell is that heart


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

my my accr, aren't you a useful little critter :smile:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you guys see the 35,000 as just paying it and not as the money that it will produce you. You need to spend money to make money. A fish like this would be bought as part of a new breeders breeding stock and is typical price paid for top of the line breeders. A flowerhorn this perfect would produce almost all AAA fry. just imagine 2000 fry x 500 dollars.This fish will make you money, Its not like some big ass rohm who wil kill everything that gets near it, although im sure it has the ability to do some serious damage. I would take a full grown flowerhorn over a single pygo anyday. I have videos of my pair going nuts... and im mean crazy nuts.. ramming dividers untill they injure themselves. Piranhas just have good weaponry but arent quite as angry as these guys. Although this particular piece is a lover not a hater <3


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Whatever, I see nothing worth that amount of cash in a butt ugly fish,
Especially a Butt ugly "Goldfish mutant wannabe cichlid hybrid"
But to each their own. You like it more power to you, If you would pay out
that amount of cash for it, Darwin was wrong and the weakest do actually survive,
Throwing off the natural order of things. Sorry I hate these fish


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Buy a trimac and pay me $34,990 to tattoo a heart on it.



> man if i had that money i would buy myself another biiig aquarium with equipment


I can only dream of how awesome a set-up you could get for that money!


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Even if I was bill gates I wouldnt buy spend that kind of money for a fish.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The weakest survive...? only the dominate male CAs... the most bad ass have enormous nuchals... this fish is less then 5 inches, i have seen much bigger on other flowerhorns but i challenge you to find a pure breed with such large attributes.. Its more like creating the perfect fish. Non of you guys have ever seen a golden flower in person, and the picture cant even come close to doing them justice... considering the display almost every color in the rainbow, they are like a golden sheened hologram. 35,000 dollars is not alot of money to plenty of people who want something like this.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

what are fh's made out of?? like what to cichlids?awesome lookin fish, but 35g's no freakin way.I could spend that kind of money on somethin better


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That fish is about 20th+ generation selective bred from parents consisting of Midas, Trimac, Red Devil, Red Terror, Texas, Synshphillium. There is really no road map for making flowerhorns, there could be anything in them... your not looking at species your just looking for pretty compatible mates from different blood lines. There is almost limitless possabilities.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

hmmm . . . "selective breeding"

isnt that what the nazi's did when they tried to create their own "super-race" of humans? I mean, sure, I wouldn't mind being 6'4", 220lbs, blonde hair and blue eyes . . . but look at all the sh*t that happened because some mindless prick decided thats how he wanted everyone in his frozen ass country to be.

I just dont like the concept behind flowerhorns. there pretty, have nice fins, and seem fairly aggressive . . . but something about them seems wrong to me. more power to the hobbiest that can shell out that kind of loot for a 5" fish, thats his choice and something he (or she?) enjoys doing.

~Will.


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

Nuts or not, ramming dividers or not....I dont give a damn. The fact remains that p's HAVE SHARP TEETH. I'll put that fishes bitch ass up against my pygo any day. Just ask the smart ass jack dempsey I bought what happens when you piss off the pygo.

Nothing more than a $35,000 dollar feeder.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

> Nothing more than a $35,000 dollar feeder.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll just buy one of the 100s of fry they produce for $350 and call it a day.









Seriously, I'd start an Asian arowana breeding facility in Canada for that cash (it'd cover the down payments and breeding stock for sure! ).


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

These fish get plenty massive enough to destroy most pygos, I dont keep them for the same reason why a keep my brandtii collection though. Unlike piranha, these fish display intelligence to a certain degree and can recognize their owner from someone who isnt... and can tell their bag of food from any other bag of food. I have never seen any kinds of displays of raw aggression out of any piranhas other then them being starved and therefore forced into a feeding frenzy, they are just not aggressive fish only oppurtunistic killers, who are at the bottom of the food chain. Big head cichlids are the best fighters because of their deflective sparing technique. When the piranha trys to make contact with his target he gets nailed first by the head which turns the fish for a direct blow to the flank of the fish which can easily rupture stuff internally. Flowerhorns have teeth too and far more people have gone to the emergency room from them then piranhas from being bitten. If you guys havent had the oppurtunity to experience both CAs and piranhas then you really cant comment on their behaviour though.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

if i had money spewing out my ass, i would buy it, just cause it looks so damn cool. im not even a flowerhorn fan.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Interesting info and I agree that piranhas are not usually all that aggressive (they just have sharp teeth). But this comment stands out;



> Flowerhorns have teeth too and far more people have gone to the emergency room from them then piranhas from being bitten


I'd like to see that backed up. I know plenty of cases of doctors sewing up a piranha bite but none of a cichlid bite (and I've been bit by plenty of cichlids).

Just curious.

And, yes, it is a magnificent fish. I'll get to it after I've kept every other awesome natural cichlid species that's out there (may take a while).


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

the most expensive fish ive ever heard of was an asian aro selling for $46,000. where do people get this money just for fish???


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

There has been much more expensive fish then that. CEOs make upwards of 30million a year... that is pocket change to them.


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> you guys see the 35,000 as just paying it and not as the money that it will produce you. You need to spend money to make money. A fish like this would be bought as part of a new breeders breeding stock and is typical price paid for top of the line breeders. A flowerhorn this perfect would produce almost all AAA fry. just imagine 2000 fry x 500 dollars.This fish will make you money, Its not like some big ass rohm who wil kill everything that gets near it, although im sure it has the ability to do some serious damage. I would take a full grown flowerhorn over a single pygo anyday. I have videos of my pair going nuts... and im mean crazy nuts.. ramming dividers untill they injure themselves. Piranhas just have good weaponry but arent quite as angry as these guys. Although this particular piece is a lover not a hater <3


 Correct me if I'm wrong. I've read and heard from oversea breeders that no matter how perfect a specimen is the offsprings will not turn out as perfect. The percentage of offsprings that will be graded as AAA or AA is somewhere between 5% to 10%. That's why these AAA and AA are so pricey. I don't want to say it, but someone is not telling the whole truth.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Its less then that, Key champion fish like this are purchased and have documented lineage from the breeder from the most part, he will pass most of the gains he has made on... as far as the color and the outer appearance goes. This is a new race called snakeskins. The amount of males that have large heads is below 2 percent. Those two fry would sell in the thousands, while the others would surely be of high color quality they just would not have the giant head. This is why flowerhorns are so expensive. Have any of you seen the flowerhorn facilities? They are all over asia, twice as big as sites in the US and all they breed is flowerhorns. For example, each spawning of Blue Dragons at flowerfish.com produces apx 10 males which are sold. They only sell the very best and destroy the rest.... All the ones sold have huge heads, AAA++ flowers and crazy glowing bodies. They dont sell any fish below 4 inches, and have never sold a female. You can only get that breed from that breeder. Flowerhorn breeding is very profitable for that reason. Some of the fish are one of a kind.

AAA grade flowerhorns are not that uncommon, but competition grade are a whole other story. I have seen almost entire bathces that were AAA, which means the flowers extend all the way to the gill plate. Competition grade fish are the ones people pay thousands for.


----------



## piranhasaurus (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for clearing that out.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

if the babies dont come out as perfect, imagine the grandparents


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I dont see why you have to destroy a fish just because its looks arent up to the caliber of the others. It sounds like we are playing god with thier lives. We are breeding fish specifically that they will have playful markings like hearts, clovers and horseshoes. It just doesnt sound right to kill a fish because it doesnt have the right kind of marking on its side.

I just got a fish for free and it must be the ugliest fish in the world, but his tank is right next to me and he is swimming right next to me looking at the screen as I type this. This little guy would have been destroyed if he was even seen by a breeder. And yes I have seen a flowerhorn in person, and yes they are very beatiful fish. but right now if I had a choice between keeping the little guy I got right now or the 35 grand fish for free. I would choose the one I have now. I know it may sound odd but looks arent everything, personality does count for me. He may be vicious and aggresive as all hell, but what good is that when you need to clean his tank or pick up a rock that fell over. I have only had my little guy for a few days and already he is recognizing me and starting to become playful, but when I put a feeder in there he will give it the chase of a lifetime.

In my honest opinion that fish is fine for someone who has way to much money and only wants a fish to impress people. The kind of person who spends that kind of money are the kind of people who buy million dollar cars. They are there to show a sign of wealth thats all. A car that costs more than my house, they usually dont go twenty thousand miles before needing a complete engine rebuild. That fish is beatiful yes but what happens when you forget to do a water change one week and you drop in a feeder who has ick. Then all of a sudden you have a 35 thousand dollar fish with white nasty scars or even worse no fish. Who will want to breed with a fish with nasty white scars all over him.

Im sorry if this is long winded, I have a tendency to keep on typing but I have been reading this and I just had to say what was on my mind.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

here we go again....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

im with you Pose.. i know what a Nice flowr horn looks like.. they are amazing in person.. a Nice one that is..

The people who spend this kind of money Love the hobby and make big bucks in their very successful jobs. I for one will spend big bucks like this.. In order to Have a SHow fish, you need to spend Show dollars.. Nice fish are not cheap, weather it be a 24 inch Rhom selling for over 3k or a VERY nice asian arowana selling for 50k.. everyone has their own opinions on Whats kool and whats not..

I like that fish.. and i like the heart on the side.. if i was rich.. i would be interested...

thanks Pose for sharing!


----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

If I were rich, I would buy a 300g tank, get a shoal of about 15-20 Pirayas going, and then buy the $35,000 Heart Fish. I would then have the previous owner watch as I proceed to put the Heart Fish in with the Pirayas and them ripping it to pieces. That is just my dream...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Stradale360 said:


> If I were rich, I would buy a 300g tank, get a shoal of about 15-20 Pirayas going, and then buy the $35,000 Heart Fish. I would then have the previous owner watch as I proceed to put the Heart Fish in with the Pirayas and them ripping it to pieces. That is just my dream...


Wow, your kool.


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

I never wanted to bring up something for people to argue over. I dont want any harm to the fish. He is very beatiful. But I dont understand why fish who dont make the cut need to be destroyed.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

why this was brought back up i dont know... but people completely mis the fact that flowerhorn are a tournament competition fish!... its just like racing horses or any other animal type sport. There are multiple competitions around and the real flowerhorn hobbyist come from all over with their fish and have them set up.. they have a day to prepare the fish and try to decrease the stress level it had from moving in hopes of winning the tournament.. this is a tournament winner fish... there are huge trophies and cash prizes for these. Now maybe if there was national piranha competition people would pay good money for nice looking ones. The flowerhorn hobby has alot more to it then having a little fish swimming around in a tank in your home. We are currently creating and online competition system for the united states.

Fish that dont make the cut need to be destroyed because if not they will flood the market and you will see the kind of garbage in lfs that the united states has.. A bunch of trimacyhorns being sold to unknowing buyers for $30 when i could provide them fry from a champion grade flowehrorn for $10 a piece if i kept al the fry.. this is the problem, and are you going to actually grow out 1000 fry fish to a size in which they can be sold? A seller must garuntee that every fish he sells with have incredible color.. fulll A grade markings, full pearls and a huge head. Buyers want nice looking fish, and only a very small percentage of offspring will come out this way.

example.. you will look at my poto and say.. wow i want a poto, however even of all the hand selected fry that were grown out, not one in north america.. or malaysia for that matter looks anything like it. So in order to reproduce a replicate, a i may breed and get one offspring out of 1000 that looks simliar, while the others have ugly flower markings, no pearls.. no color, poor shape. Lots of factors involved.







hope this helps to carify why culling is important as i would also like to see all the flowerhorn that pass through my possesion be neutered to prevent the further problems like this.

A piss poor hybrid market hurts the hobby as a whole, as a opposed to a regulated one which serves to enhance the aquatic hobby.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> its just like racing horses or any other animal type sport


This can of worms really shouldn't be opened here...







There's enough controversy as it is!

To ease the news to our new member; these New World cichlids have HUGE amounts of young fish (even thousands) each time they breed. Half of the time they eat all the kids!

Still does seem wrong to play God and decide who is inferior based on just color or nuchal humps (or blue eyes or blonde hair... :hitler: ) but that's the way selective breeding tends to go.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lol good anology :laugh: .. i shouldnt have said horse racing... i meant more like dog shows









The older and more mature the parents, the more fry they are capable of producing.. typically breeding isnt recommended untill at least 1 year of age because at smaller sizes the parents will eat the offspring.. its also said that there is a much higher deformity rate and the parents produce fry that are stunted. With larger parents they have the ability to take care of their offpsring, however its just much smarter to have them fertilize eggs on a clay plate and remove it from the tank completely.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Stradale360 said:


> If I were rich, I would buy a 300g tank, get a shoal of about 15-20 Pirayas going, and then buy the $35,000 Heart Fish. I would then have the previous owner watch as I proceed to put the Heart Fish in with the Pirayas and them ripping it to pieces. That is just my dream...


 sorry.. gayest statement ever.. why dont you put one piraya in with 15 flowerhorn and watch it got thrown around like a rag doll.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Stradale360 said:


> If I were rich, I would buy a 300g tank, get a shoal of about 15-20 Pirayas going, and then buy the $35,000 Heart Fish. I would then have the previous owner watch as I proceed to put the Heart Fish in with the Pirayas and them ripping it to pieces. That is just my dream...


 Some people's intellect amazes me.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i admire such a fish but still i dont think id purchase him/her cuz id [probly end up giving him/her a humongous pond for just himself so he could feel special lol

a fish of such magnatude deserves a pond of more magnatude so looks like all i will b dooing is admiring hime from afar....


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

these fish are ment for compatition.. just like what Pose said.. people spend millions on horses (i should know. my family owns a Large horse ranch) and other animals to compete in a sport they enjoy..

instead of spending 35Gs on a horse.. id spend it on a fish, and compete with him.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

that pic was posted about 6 months ago


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats great but the topic is still alive and cracken.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah ther is new updates of the fish that are insane... all those greenish pearls turned to 24k gold.. which he has all over his body. Super rare. I havent seen any








update


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet fh
but 35k way tooo much


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

i would so buy that guy if i had the $$$

a top fish like that along with some top quality females could easily make u 100's of thosuands of dolars in its lifetime


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

bottom of the line is that a fish is worth what people are willing to pay for them.

i dont have any beef with flowerhorns, but that is a ridiculous amount of money.

for $4.99 you can buy a trimac with just as much personality as any FH.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks cool but little to steep for me personally.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Puma said:


> bottom of the line is that a fish is worth what people are willing to pay for them.
> 
> i dont have any beef with flowerhorns, but that is a ridiculous amount of money.
> 
> for $4.99 you can buy a trimac with just as much personality as any FH.


 You cant see that its not about the personality?

some Race horses sell for 1 mill +... and you can get a common "poor blood" horse for 500...

this is a compatition fish. not a common Aquarium fish.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i would also like to add.. no other cichlids have the personality of a FH.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im agreed that even ZZ were super personable.. on the same level as any cichlid, but kamfa flowerhorn took it to a new level. This is why despite there more dull colors they are way more popular. They take pet interactivity to a new level.. always splashing water out of the tank and what not


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so I guess the next step in fh process is to breed fish that like to be petted and cuddled?

hey hey realistically in a few years i wouldnt be too surprised


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

any "evidence" that a flowerhorn has more personality than any other large CA or SA cichlid is purely conjecture....that fact that many of them are very pretty isnt a point to argue.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Puma said:


> any "evidence" that a flowerhorn has more personality than any other large CA or SA cichlid is purely conjecture....that fact that many of them are very pretty isnt a point to argue.


 you obviously have no experience with a FH... dont consider that Midas/RD a Flower horn.. or that trimac cross.. these are NOT flower horns.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

damn i just dont see payin that much for a fish but im sure someone will buy it


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I will provide video.. i had a great clip that had to be erased during my vacation for more room.. but it shows the kamfa going to the bottom of the the tank, and preparing to pounch on the bichir tankmate that he cuddles with non stop. Also i rarely see other CAs, throwing lots of water out of the tank. Sellers will not sell a fish that is not fully interactive with the owner. 15 captive selective breeding may have something to do with it too.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Also i rarely see other CAs, throwing lots of water out of the tank.


 Then you, my friend, have never owned Cichla....


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

lol. i have kept a myriad of cichlid species that "throw water out of the tank" and that do all sorts of other things that you guys are using as evidence of this supposed superior FH intelligence.

a FH "cuddles" with a tank mate? give me a break. while i dont doubt that you are witnessing interesting cichlid behavior, your use of personification is overwhelming.

"pounce" ?

is that anything like how a 16' retic will "cuddle" with its owner?

dude, i have had oscars that spit water onto me every time i lift the lid.....i have had jaguars that dig up plastic plants and throw them onto the floor and proceed to stare at me............what is the difference here?

keeping in mind that i am well aware of the "pretty colors" of FH's and the fact that they may be "championship" grade.....lol.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

but you cant exactly pet other cichlids.. without big nuchal humps that stick up out of the water.
Question.. do domesticated dogs behave like wolves around people? nope... just how long they took to adapt to humans we will never know, but flowerhorns have now been bred for countless generations..especially a few years ago, the fish were being bred as soon as they were able to... There is pictures of kamfa flowerhorn that are from 10 years ago that were well past the intial stages of hybridization... so we are not even sure how far back these hybrids go.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

im selling a red wag moon for $25,000 if anyone wants it, it is pregnant so it will have many $25,000 baby fish that you can sell so it is a very good investment. does anyone want to buy it, it won the national championship of my best looking wag.....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I'm with Puma on this my Oscar lets me pet it, it splashes water everywhere, lets me hand feed it, will jump completely out of the water if you hold food above it, begs for food, comes right up to the tank and follows me through the glass when I walk around the room, and it digs up sh*t in the tank constantly. Tell me how a flower horn has more personality than that and I don't care about petting a hump on its head either.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah but can you pet the oscars hump?


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

the kamfa looks NICE the price is at a Nice range


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

no.









Oscars would look freaking weird with humps


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

STIFFY said:


> Even if I was bill gates I wouldnt buy spend that kind of money for a fish.


 i wonder what kind of fish bill gates does have?...hmmmmmm


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)

guys, you're missing the point. this fish is one of a kind. it's the same concept as paying 35K for a baseball card or comic book. they're just pieces of paper, but the nostalgia and scarcity that comes along with it will jack up the value.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I think doviis are hideous without hump.. especially since the dominant male doviis are supposed to have them, but i have never seen a quality captive male with a hump on its head?







Where is the hump? How much would it cost me to get a dovii with a huge hump on its head? $500-$1000.. for something uncommon that can be caught out of a lake. Pricing is high because it is rare and people would pay that much to have the nicest dovii.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

oh, you can rest assured that i feel the same about spending 35K on a fish that i do on a baseball card or comic book.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Jonas said:


> Nuts or not, ramming dividers or not....I dont give a damn. The fact remains that p's HAVE SHARP TEETH. I'll put that fishes bitch ass up against my pygo any day. Just ask the smart ass jack dempsey I bought what happens when you piss off the pygo.
> 
> Nothing more than a $35,000 dollar feeder.


 Hey smartguy .....you sure are talking crazy........
You might wanna simmer down cause you have no idea what your talking about ..

Personnaly i am very into p's and I thought that p's were untouchable, until i was introduced to fh's .......... You are very wrong about the aggressiveness of a Fh.......

Oh yea...... .jd's are not Fh's and your the dumb one for putting that in your p' tank ...
Second ......I will buy your pygo and take you over to my friends house and you can pick the fh i gonna toss him in there with and well watch you cry .........

Flowerhorns are no joke son.....









I myself have numerous big pygos (piraya) and I would never throw them in with a flowerhorn .............

The flowerhorn would want to make him his bitch for the most part ....., after they scuffle you may see the fh';s mouth bit off but thats not after the fh has got his licks in .........NOW YOU GOT 2 BADASS FISH HURT ........Great idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Not









A fh will break down walls to get to another specimen while the p will lye and wait till he sees that the victim is weak .....

Anytime you would like to see what i am talking about .......Holla at a pimp.....


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Jonas said:
> 
> 
> > Nuts or not, ramming dividers or not....I dont give a damn. The fact remains that p's HAVE SHARP TEETH. I'll put that fishes bitch ass up against my pygo any day. Just ask the smart ass jack dempsey I bought what happens when you piss off the pygo.
> ...


 yea, you seriously cant even put your fingers in the tank with the Brian's poto, it has drawn blood several times from its bites, i never seen any behave like this from a pygo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well, you know I need to get my jabs in.
I'd get a trimac for it's cichlid aspects (all are individuals anyway...)
But around $25 will get you a porcupine puffer which I guarantee will
beat any FH for personality (ask those that have them! ).

I agree with Puma, however, they are worth what people will pay.
If I offered a green guppy for $100,000 and no one considered it, I'm a fool.
If I get offers, I'm a genius!

Was it W.C. Fields that said "there's a sucker born every minute"?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> QUOTE (Poseidon X @ Mar 21 2004, 08:46 PM)
> Also i rarely see other CAs, throwing lots of water out of the tank.
> 
> Then you, my friend, have never owned Cichla....


Umm... sorry Peacock, Cichla isn't CA (they're SA! )









Also, get the video up PoseX, I'd like to see this evidence of more personality myself (I won't believe or knock it until I see some footage).


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im kind of in a bind right now with doing that immediately but ill have something soon.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> > QUOTE (Poseidon X @ Mar 21 2004, 08:46 PM)
> > Also i rarely see other CAs, throwing lots of water out of the tank.
> >
> > Then you, my friend, have never owned Cichla....
> ...


 actualy i believe a few species of cichla have been introduced in CA....


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

i'll buy it if i had the money...if you open your eyes the people that can afford this fish can sh*t money out of thier asses..35,000 dollar fish will might as well be 35 dollars in thier case


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> actualy i believe a few species of cichla have been introduced in CA....












So Tilapia are now New World cichilds because they've been introduced to Mexico and the United States?


----------



## freakpiranha (Mar 26, 2004)

whoooooooo boy wut a nice fish...real good lookin....boy ill bet breeding it will be a sinch!


----------



## freakpiranha (Mar 26, 2004)

boy oh boy oh boy!.......that fish will be a winner!......... i bet itll have NP on breeding w/ 20 female horn flowers!!!!!

































































man dat fish its its its soooooooo perfect..[B


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> > actualy i believe a few species of cichla have been introduced in CA....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice one man, you got me...

soak it up, it WILL NOT happen agian.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I know, no worries!


----------



## BabyRanha83 (Jan 22, 2004)

Some people spend too much time sitting in front of their computers typing on Piranha forums. I am talking about Poseidon X and Kory. If you have like over a THOUSAND inputs, then you really have no life. I guess you just look at f*cking fish tanks and computers all day instead of going out and getting a f*cking girlfriend. God You Are LOSERS. Im with you Stradale


----------



## BabyRanha83 (Jan 22, 2004)

Oh, wait, sorry. Poseidon has 3500. God you have no life. I guess its cool if you're a fairy.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Stradale360 (Mar 15, 2004)

HAHA good one babyranha


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BabyRanha83 said:


> Some people spend too much time sitting in front of their computers typing on Piranha forums. I am talking about Poseidon X and Kory. If you have like over a THOUSAND inputs, then you really have no life. I guess you just look at f*cking fish tanks and computers all day instead of going out and getting a f*cking girlfriend. God You Are LOSERS. Im with you Stradale


 I geus im a loser with no life and no friends..... sitting on my computer all day reading about fish and posting on the forums. im just some loser with no life..

but, i have something you dont my friend. something more important then a girlfriend. Something more enjoyable then going to parties every night. I have a Passion.. do you know what that is? obviously you dont. here is the def - "The object of such love or desire"... and my passion is FISH... Is that ok? Am i up to your standards with a passion? or am i beyond your comprehension? Do you have a problem because i ENJOY life? Are you jealious??? i think you are.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

babyrahnha getting on a fish forum and insulting a bunch of nerds like us really doesnt achieve anything in your interests


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

hes just some Moron who has no hobbies or passions... just some common loser who gets up, goes to work, comes home and then goes to sleep.. thats his entire life.. not acomplishing anything..

loser.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> but you cant exactly pet other cichlids.. without big nuchal humps that stick up out of the water.
> Question.. do domesticated dogs behave like wolves around people? nope... just how long they took to adapt to humans we will never know, but flowerhorns have now been bred for countless generations..especially a few years ago, the fish were being bred as soon as they were able to... There is pictures of kamfa flowerhorn that are from 10 years ago that were well past the intial stages of hybridization... so we are not even sure how far back these hybrids go.


what about midas? not all of them are evil fish. some are very friendly with their owners. and i also pet my oscar... he doesnt have a big freaky hump, but he is still a very interactive fish.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

BabyRanha83 said:


> Oh, wait, sorry. Poseidon has 3500. God you have no life. I guess its cool if you're a fairy.


 OMG .. where to start, well considering it took me a long long time to get that many posts in the first place since i have been here since the sites inception? I also have plenty of time to spare as i dedicated the past 4 years to my life to attending the hardest millitary academy in the western hemisphere, graduate with an accounting degree, get an insane job into one of the most highly profitable markets in the united states, land a girlfreind whos father is the largest berry distributor in the united states, compete in bodybuilding and serve as captain of my collegiate weight lifting team.. hold the position of head of recruiting at the citadel and meet with every prospective cadet while holding one of the highest ranks available at the university, serve as a nutrtional analyst and personal trainer, and get more ass in the process then you will see in your life.. gee i guess i have no life


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> BabyRanha83 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, wait, sorry. Poseidon has 3500. God you have no life. I guess its cool if you're a fairy.
> ...


LMFAO babyranha, you just got told off by some guy that you called a 'loser' that could probly kick your ass 10x over by the sounds of it.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

bye-bye Mr. Thread


----------

